# Highest whp VR6T 440 tune



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

Curious on what some high numbers are with 440cc injectors. 
I thought they ran out around 400 hp but I just did 447 whp and that was letting off at 5500 rpms.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

I made 476 whp and I'm pretty sure the 500whp mark has been broken on the 42#


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

might be interesting to see on what fuel?

Whats the highest # on 93 pumpgas?


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

cabzilla said:


> I made 476 whp and I'm pretty sure the 500whp mark has been broken on the 42#


What fuel/boost/turbo??


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

This guy made 408whp @ 15psi





I'm sure a few more #'s can push him near 500hp

438hp @ 20.5psi


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

517 iirc


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

We're only talking in WHP right?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

I asume most off the 420+whp numbers on 440cc setups are with water/meth?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> I asume most off the 420+whp numbers on 440cc setups are with water/meth?


mine was on 94 octane no water meth


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Highest I've seen a C2 OBD2 42# car was 407whp on a dynojet, it was starting to lean out above that.


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

I could of easily hit 480 but that was on race gas.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Past 1.4 bar my C2 42# tune was out of fuel.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Green Jetta in the vid above's spec's. 408whp @ 15psi. I'm sure 5 more psi would put it well into the 400's. Stock engine...no...unless you're throwing massive amounts of boost at it. I'll take 408 @ 15psi anyday.

Stock 2.8L Fully Rebuilt Block w/all ARP Hardware
NewSouth Performance Power Gasket PLUS
C2 Motorsports 8.5:1 SS Spacer
C2 Motorsports 95mm MAF
C2 Motorsports 42# Software (New Version)
GSB Enterprises Stage 2 Port & Polished Head
41mm Schrick Intake Valves
36.2mm Schrick Exhaust Valves
Ina Lightweight Hydraulic Followers
Autotech HD Valve Springs
Stock Retainers
Bill Schimmel 263 Cams
Samco Radiator Hoses
Brand New Coil Pack
Mk4 12v Spark Plug Wires
NGK "BK7E" Cold Spark Plugs
Bosch 42# Injectors
Stainless Steel Oil Feed with oil restrictor
Tial 38mm Wastegate
Garrett T04S with .70 a/r Divided, 4 inch inlet, w/V-Band
TurboXs RBV-25 Diverter
2.5 inch Intercooler Piping
27x12x3 Intercooler
Walbro 255 Inline Pump
VF Engineering Motor Mount (all 3)
Removed A/C
Removed Secondary Air Pump (Via 42 Draft SAI Plug)
All New Coolant housings and 70 degree thermostat
Peloquin LSD and Bolt Kit
Autotech 3.94 R&P
Rebuilt Trans with new gears
ACT 3 Puck 300-400HP Clutch
Autotech 11LB Flywheel
Kinetic Manifold Ported for a T4
20 Squared 3inch SS Downpipe (converted to recirculate Wastegate)
Custom 3inch All SS Exhaust w/C2 OAP Pipe
Magnaflow Dual 3 inch tips


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Green Jetta in the vid above's spec's. 408whp @ 15psi. I'm sure 5 more psi would put it well into the 400's. Stock engine...no...unless you're throwing massive amounts of boost at it. I'll take 408 @ 15psi anyday.
> 
> Stock 2.8L Fully Rebuilt Block w/all ARP Hardware
> NewSouth Performance Power Gasket PLUS
> ...


Yup, a properly built efficient/healthy motor will use less fuel to make power.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

494whp here.
2.9 liter 8.5:1 Wossner pistons, Bildon rods, CAT256 cams, ARP hardware, 3582R 1.06AR, 25psi boost, Snow water/meth, C2 42# software, Bosch greentops. 3BAR fuel pressure.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

KubotaPowered said:


> 494whp here.


doh. i was close. thought yours was over 5.

:beer:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

TBT-Syncro said:


> doh. i was close. thought yours was over 5.
> 
> :beer:


He did 507whp on the 63# setup without water/meth  And 577whp with meth.

But 494whp on the 42# green tops was with meth.

If ive done my homework correct John ?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Kristian that is correct


----------

